# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Lutino Indian Ringneck

## ore

Καλησπέρα σας, είμαι νέο μέλος και πραγματικά συγχαρητήρια για όλα όσα κάνετε.

Αγόρασα πριν 4 μέρες έναν Lutino Indian Ringneck, επειδή είμαι και νέος σχετικά με το είδος, αν μπορείτε να μου πείτε αν όντως πρόκειται για Indian Ringneck ή όχι(Παρατήρησα πώς έχει όλα τα σημάδια, κόκκινα μάτια, άσπρα νύχια κτλ.), επίσης τις 2 πρώτες μέρες ήταν πολύ φοβισμένο και ήσυχο και δεχόταν χάδια, μετά ξαφνικά σταμάτησε και όταν πάω να τον πιάσω πηγαίνει πρως τα πίσω και μου επιτίθεται με το ράμφος του. Όταν το ταϊζω έχει τεράστια χαρά, επίσης επειδή είναι πολύ μικρός ακόμα δεν τον έχω βάλει σε κλουβί, αλλά σε μια κούτα όπου μετα την αλλαγή της συμπεριφοράς προσπαθεί συνέχεια να μπει κάτω από το ρούχο που του έχω βάλει κολώντας το κεφάλι του στην κούτα και σπρόχνωντας με τα πόδια (Ανησυχώ). 

Παρακάτω οι φωτογραφίες:

----------


## blackmailer

Δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω σε αυτά που ρωτάς μιας και δεν ειμαι των παπαγάλων αλλά είναι υπέροχο!!! πολύ ωραία φάτσα!!! Να σου ζήσει...

----------


## Giorgekid

Λοιπον απο οσο βλεπω ειναι ενα λουτινο ρινγκνεκ οπως προειπες!συγχαρητηρια για το καινουργιο σου φτερωτο φιλαρακι!ποσων μηνων-ημερων ειναι το πουλακι?

----------


## ore

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, να πω την αλήθεια δεν ρώτησα πότε είναι τα γενέθλιά του, αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να είναι περίπου 1 μηνών.

----------


## Giorgekid

Τρωει ακομα κρεμα?

----------


## ore

Ναι κρέμα του δίνω ακόμα, τρώει και από σήρηγγα και από κουταλάκι.

----------


## johnakos32

Το πουλακι ειναι rigneck , το θεμα ειναι οτι αν εισαι απειρος πως σε αφησε ο εκτροφεας να το παρεις απο τοσο μικρο .
Το ταισμα στο χερι δεν ειναι ευκολη υποθεση και κρυβει πολλους κινδυνους , καθε ποτε το ταιζεις , τι θερμοκρασια εχει η κρεμμα , τι κρεμμα?
Διαβασε αυτο το αρθρο ελπιζω να βοηθησει : *Τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι (Handfeeding)*Καλως ορισες.

----------


## ore

Εγώ το ήθελα όσο πιο μικρό γίνεται, μου εξήγησε και ο ίδιος για την φροντίδα, επίσης κρέμα δεν θυμάμαι μάρκα, αλλά πήρα από αυτόν την ίδια που ταϊζει τα δικά του μωρά.
Τρώει κάθε 3-5 ώρες περίπου, όταν βλέπω ότι η κοιλιά του έχει αδειάσει, η θερμοκρασία είναι πάνω από το χλυαρό, λίγο ζεστό δηλαδή που δεν καίει.

----------


## Efthimis98

Το μικρό είναι όντως Lutino Indian Ringneck, και μάλιστα είναι πανέμορφο!! Να σου ζήσει και να το χαίρεσαι!!
Αν και ξεκίνησες στραβά την σχέση σου μαζί του, ίσως να καταφέρεις να την γλυτώσεις. Φαίνεσαι για άτομο που νοιάζεται για αυτό, και όχι ένας επιπόλαιος άνθρωπος που θέλει μόνο να ικανοποιήσει τον εγωισμό του!! Γι' αυτό άλλωστε είσαι εδώ!!
Λοιπόν, διαβάζεις πολύ καλά το θέμα που σου παρέθεσε ο Γιάννης παραπάνω... Θα πρέπει να είσαι πολύ προσεκτικός, αφού μία λάθος κίνηση μπορεί να αποβεί μοιραία για αυτό το αδύναμο και* πολύ μικρό* παπαγάλο!! Για να το ταίσεις θέλει σταθερό χέρι και ΠΑΝΤΑ, από τα δεξιά προς τα αριστερά -όπως λέει και στο άρθρο- :




> *ΠΩΣ ΤΑΙΖΟΥΜΕ*
> 
> Πολύ  συχνά τα μωρά πνίγονται την ώρα ταΐσματος.  Το πιο συχνό λάθος είναι ότι  το φαγητό βάζουν στη τραχεία και όχι στο  οισοφάγο (ειδικά όταν ταιζουν  με βελόνα διατροφής απευθείας μέσα  στο πρόλοβο). Πρέπει να φαντάζεστε  καλά τη ανατομία του πουλιού να μην  κάνετε κανένα μοιραίο λάθος. 
> 
> 1 - τραχεία (οδηγεί στους πευμινες)
> 2 - οισοφάγος (εκεί πρέπει να μπει το  φαγητό)
> 3 - πρόλοβος (εκεί διατηρείται το φαγητό  για λίγο καιρό πριν να περάσει στο στομάχι)
> 
> 
> ...


Σε λίγος καιρό θα αρχίσει να μεγαλώνει, και όπως βλέπω ήδη, άρχισε να στέκεται στα ποδαράκια του. Βάλε τον σε ένα μικρό κλουβάκι ( ή αν έχεις ήδη το κανονικό κλουβί του για όταν μεγαλώσει βάλε τον εκεί ) και μία πατηθρούλα ξύλινο λίγο πιο πάνω από τον πάτο για άσε τον να προσπαθήσει να ανέβει εκεί και να μάθει την ζωή στο κλουβί έτσι ώστε όταν μεγαλώσει να μην έχει προβλήματα προσαρμογής στο κλουβί! Μην το πιέχεις, και πάνω από όλα, μην το πλησιάζεις χωρίς να θέλει. Θα το ταίζεις, και έπειτα θα το αφήνεις να κάνει αυτό το πρώτο βήμα. Να έρθει αυτό σε εσένα και τότε να το χαϊδέψεις!! Όταν θα γίνει αυτό, τότε θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί η εκπαίδευση!!

Δες και αυτά τα άρθα αφού αποτελούν μία πολύ μεγάλη πηγή για την φροντίδα και ευζωία των Ringneck:

*Ringnecks.

*(1) Ringneck Parrot or Parakeet (Psittacula krameri) 
(2) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι 
(3) Μίγματα Σπόρων για ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟΥΣ 
(4) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. 
(5) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου. 
(6) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο. 
(7) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής 
(8) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή 
(9) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας 
(10) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά 
(11) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά 
(12) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς! 
(13) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου 
(14) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή 
(15) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους.
(16) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(17)  Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)


Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα. Ό,τι άλλο θες αφού διαβάσεις τα άρθρα, είμαστε εδώ για να σε βοηθήσουμε!!  :Happy:

----------


## ore

Με βοήθησε και πάρα πολύ μάλιστα, για το τάισμα το διάβασα το λινκ, και είναι πολύ χρήσιμο, σας ευχαριστώ. Επίσης θα ξεκινήσω να διαβάσω και τα άλλα λινκ. Το μόνο λάθος που παρατήρησα πως έκανα είναι ότι δεν το τάιζα από δεξιά. Με το κουταλάκι εφ΄όσον τρώει και από εκεί δεν είναι ασφαλές; :/

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν έχω εμπειρία στο τάισμα για να σου απαντήσω... αλλά πιστεύω πως δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα κανένα!!

----------


## ore

Παιδιά σήμερα είπα να δοκιμάσω να του δώσω και ξηρά τροφή και έφαγε κανονικά, και του άρεσε κι'όλας. Επίσης έδωσα και 4-5 πολύ μικρά κομματάκια αμύγδαλα τα έφαγε και εκείνα. Πλέον μπαίνει σε ρυθμούς της νέας του ζωής μιας και έχει μεγαλώσει το ενδιαφέρον του για τα πράγματα γύρω του που μέχρι πριν φοβόταν πάρα πολύ (δυστυχώς δεν είναι πολύ ήμερο... ακόμα). Α! Δοκίμασα και το έβαλα σε ένα μικρό κλουβί που είχα και μπήκε κανονικά, του άρεσε μπορώ να πω παραπάνω από την κούτα που ήταν πριν.

Υ.Σ. Απίστευτο το πόσο αλλάζει το πουλάκι μέρα με τη μέρα.

----------


## Giorgekid

Εγω θα σου πω να αρχίσεις να του δινεις λαχανικα καθημερινά πλεον για να το μαθεις απο μικρο!μην το πηξεις στα φρουτα-λαχανικα.....ενα - δυο κομμάτια την ημερα ειναι οκ!

----------


## ore

Του έδωσα πιπεριές και τις έτρωγε με μανία, και ναι του δίνω και λαχανικά σχεδόν καθημερινά, ευχαριστώ για τη συμβουλή  :Happy:

----------

